

Ask HN: Any good recommendation for learning about cryptocurrency/Bitcoin - vbv


======
lumberjack
Start with
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cypherpunk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cypherpunk)

If you aren't aware of their philosophy, the technologies won't really make
that much sense to you because it is not strictly something technical. At its
core it's a political movement.

------
webstartupper
BTC-Tech: Bitcoin and Cryptocurrency Technologies from Princeton University -
[https://piazza.com/princeton/spring2015/btctech/home](https://piazza.com/princeton/spring2015/btctech/home)

------
pkinsky
The ethereum white paper starts with an excellent explanation of Bitcoin.
[https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-
Paper](https://github.com/ethereum/wiki/wiki/White-Paper)

